# Some upper body protection!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you planning on playing football on the slopes like a Kennedy?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Are you planning on playing football on the slopes like a Kennedy?


I am !!! On park days I'm getting a hard shell and rib protection. On days Im just messing around and hitting an occassional park feature, Azzpadz is all I sport

Not much help ...


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

I ride groomers and pow/tree runs. Nice carves.

I would class my self as of intermediate level. Im pushing my speed abit more now.

Ive searched but there wasnt realy much that gave a good argument for soft or hard shell spine protection.

Cheers


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I use a hard spine protector - the kind with overlapping plates. It doesn't impede my flexibility at all. In fact, if I could bend as much as that thing, I could join Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for that. What brand/style was yours?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> I use a hard spine protector - the kind with overlapping plates. It doesn't impede my flexibility at all. In fact, if I could bend as much as that thing, I could join Cirque du Soleil.


?????


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I have both the POC VPD 2.0 jacket and the Demon d3o jacket v2 (with the added chest piece).
I like the soft pads that harden on impact to disperse the force from a hit over a hard shell. I like the fact that they mould to your body and move with you.

Both pieces are excellent IMO.
I got the POC jacket first and find the protection to be excellent.
However, the spine protector pad is relatively thick, making the jacket a bit heavy.
If you want excellent protection, I recommend this.

If, like me, you sometimes prefer less weight (not bulk!), the Demon jacket is a very good alternative. The spine pad is not quite so heavy.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

I would sacrifice carrying more weight for more protection to be honest.
I just want to be sure the "soft" back armour can protect me in as many situations as the hard shell gear can. All while giving me more/better flexibility.

As for circ de sole. The things I would do to that!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I wear this sometime when doing downhill mtb. Considering wearing it sometimes when practicing something new and crashing a lot. I forget it is there it is so comfy. Easy to get on and off too.

https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/5203-02


----------

